# Just witnessed an SUV flip on the highway...



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Never seen a car or SUV flip onto its top before and it was quite scary to see.

CHP Report

I was surprised to see how quickly and easily it flipped (nose over tail) then landed on its roof and slid several hundred feet. I couldn't tell if he clipped someone or if someone clipped him but regardless it was a sick sight to see. :yikes:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

:yikes: 

I wonder what happened...


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Yikes. Did it look like the guy made it?

Sad thing is, I bet the guy will go out and buy a BIGGER SUV to replace it (if he survived). Obviously whatever he was driving wasn't big enough or that wouldn't have happened. :tsk:

--SONET


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

The exact reason I will not buy an SUV and exactly why I'm so leery of riding in them.

4 wheel coffins, imho.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

I saw a girl in a Camaro swerve hard to avoid hitting a chair from a bass boat. 
She lost control of the car into a four wheel drift and as soon as her tires caught the lip where the pavemt ended it fliped her car about six feet in the air in a nice graceful arc onto its roof.

It was pretty damn scary to watch. So its not just SUVs that can wind up on their roof.

Although that is the only car I have witnessed on its roof while I have seen two SUVs on their sides and one on its roof.

The latest was a brand new (had temp tag) Nissan Armada that was on its side after trying to take a turn to fast in the rain. Looks like it slid about two car lengths and ended up on the front lawn of a Dunkin Doughnuts...


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Right, but unlike a car, this SUV didn't have to hit anything with it's tires in order to flip. That's the scariest part of all. At least with a car, if you know how to reign it back in, you can control it. An SUV's high center of gravity may negate any car control skills the driver may have.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

LmtdSlip said:


> I saw a girl in a Camaro swerve hard to avoid hitting a chair from a bass boat.
> She lost control of the car into a four wheel drift and as soon as her tires caught the lip where the pavemt ended it fliped her car about six feet in the air in a nice graceful arc onto its roof.
> 
> It was pretty damn scary to watch. So its not just SUVs that can wind up on their roof.
> ...


yes we all know cars can topple too. but the stats speak clearly about rollovers in suvs v. cars. death from it are much greater too.

For anecdotes I'd say in the past 3 years I've seen at least one flipped SUV every 2 months. At least! Never seen it happen but I always see the mangled, sometimes burning corpses of the SUVs.

Rollover risk in an SUV is very real and is very dangers compared to the risk and results in cars.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

I've personally see a lot more rolled SUV's than cars, a lot of crashed 18 wheelers at night too presumably from the driver falling asleep, I do about 40-50k miles/yr in the company car


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

I saw an SUV (Ford Explorer, what else) roll and flip on the Northern Parkway while I was headed out to the Great Neck area of Long Island on business. The guy was traveling with traffic going the opposite way. He swerved quickly for some unknown reason and got a wheel off the ground. After that the vehicle rolled and then went nose up and flipped. The guy was ejected through the windshield onto the pavement. Very nasty and he couldn't have been going more than 40-45.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

WILLIA///M said:


> I saw an SUV (Ford Explorer, what else) roll and flip on the Northern Parkway while I was headed out to the Great Neck area of Long Island on business. The guy was traveling with traffic going the opposite way. He swerved quickly for some unknown reason and got a wheel off the ground. After that the vehicle rolled and then went nose up and flipped. The guy was ejected through the windshield onto the pavement. Very nasty and he couldn't have been going more than 40-45.


Shocked that people in this day and age still don't belt up. My god, it's so easy...what's the problem?

BTW, I INSIST people riding in my car put on a belt. Why? I don't really care if they want to die but I do care if they become a projectile in my car and kill me with their flying body. That'd totally ruin my day.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Did they buy the SUV cause it was 'safer'???

I affectionately call the Ford Explorer... the Ford Exploder because that's what it looks like during a rollover. This Ford 150 (or might have been a 250) did exactly the same thing. In fact, the flying debis during the initial collision is what caught my eye in the rear view mirror. Seeing the truck flip nose over end must have caused my brain to switch to high gear cause it seems like time stood still and I was watching the entire thing in slow motion.


----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

i've seen a car flip before, like during december during some heavy rain on a street on the way to school, and last week i saw an F-150's front right tire explode, which was in front to the left of me, so i had to brake quickly, but slowly and safely, and put my emergency blinkers to warn the people behind me


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2005)

Whenever I'm getting tailgated by some monster lemming-mobile, I'm always rooting for something like this to happen. 

I usually speed up a bit, especially if the road has some twisties, and the lemming driving the lemming-mobile almost always acts as if he's driving a sports car and tries to keep up. When this idiot diving his 5000lb p*nis-extender starts really pushing the vehicles limits, that's when I'm eager to see that piece of broken pavement that will put him shiny side down. Unfortunately, it hasn't happened yet.

I wish I could have seen this. It would have made my week.


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

TD said:


> Whenever I'm getting tailgated by some monster lemming-mobile, I'm always rooting for something like this to happen.
> 
> I usually speed up a bit, especially if the road has some twisties, and the lemming driving the lemming-mobile almost always acts as if he's driving a sports car and tries to keep up. When this idiot diving his 5000lb p*nis-extender starts really pushing the vehicles limits, that's when I'm eager to see that piece of broken pavement that will put him shiny side down. Unfortunately, it hasn't happened yet.
> 
> I wish I could have seen this. It would have made my week.


 

I'm hoping this post was meant as some sort of sick joke. How could you wish something like that upon anyone?

--SONET


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2005)

SONET said:


> I'm hoping this post was meant as some sort of sick joke. How could you wish something like that upon anyone?
> 
> --SONET


 Do I actually have this thought? Yes. Do I actually visualize the lemming mobile flipping in my rear view mirror? Kind of.

Do I think the thought through to the point where I understand it would mean actual physical injury to the lemming? No.

So I really am not wishing physical harm on anyone. But I do have this thought when I see some f*cking Escalade riding my a$$. I do not mean it literally. But the way these a$$holes drive these things really does elicit negative thoughts.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

TD said:


> Whenever I'm getting tailgated by some monster lemming-mobile, I'm always rooting for something like this to happen.
> 
> I usually speed up a bit, especially if the road has some twisties, and the lemming driving the lemming-mobile almost always acts as if he's driving a sports car and tries to keep up. When this idiot diving his 5000lb p*nis-extender starts really pushing the vehicles limits, that's when I'm eager to see that piece of broken pavement that will put him shiny side down. Unfortunately, it hasn't happened yet.
> 
> I wish I could have seen this. It would have made my week.


my p*nis extender weighs 5300 lbs


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

tgravo2 said:


> my p*nis extender weighs 5300 lbs


Are you trying to impress us by telling us how much it weighs???


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

I see a lot of SUV owners drive them like they are impervious behind the wheel of a sports car, almost as if they think they're in an armor coated Vette or something  :tsk: I see it even more now in TX  the end result is no surprise :dunno:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

TD said:


> I wish I could have seen this. It would have made my week.


It was quite a sight to see and yet I can't blame you for your sentiments regarding these types of drivers since I too have felt that way at times. I will say this though, wishing it upon someone and actually seeing it take place may jar your perspective a bit.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

SergioK said:


> Are you trying to impress us by telling us how much it weighs???


bigger is better right?  :angel:


----------



## jrp (Nov 11, 2004)

TD said:


> So I really am not wishing physical harm on anyone. But I do have this thought when I see some f*cking Escalade riding my a$$. I do not mean it literally. But the way these a$$holes drive these things really does elicit negative thoughts.


Understood...I tend to feel the same way (specially in heavy traffic; on a clear road the good/bad thing is that they're too easy to lose). Lately, I've had a couple of braindead and uninformed lemmings in their new Jeep GC's try to harrass me..they obviously thought that I'm in the same car that their truck "outperformed" in that stupid TV commercial.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

SergioK said:


> CHP Report


 Linky no worky.


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

A lot of that is caused by people driving along with their heads up their asses, seeing trouble and then over-correcting at the last possible minute. uch:


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

TD said:


> Whenever I'm getting tailgated by some monster lemming-mobile, I'm always rooting for something like this to happen.
> 
> I usually speed up a bit, especially if the road has some twisties, and the lemming driving the lemming-mobile almost always acts as if he's driving a sports car and tries to keep up. When this idiot diving his 5000lb p*nis-extender starts really pushing the vehicles limits, that's when I'm eager to see that piece of broken pavement that will put him shiny side down. Unfortunately, it hasn't happened yet.
> 
> I wish I could have seen this. It would have made my week.


Wow, privately, I thought that I was the only one who had remote thoughts of SUV tailgaters going beyond what they're capable of doing. (Putting it nicely)

There's a sharp bend of on ramp that would be an SUV's nightmare at 35 mph plus, but a BMW's reality at 50 mph and it's so much fun to dust a tailgaiting SUV leading out of this turn.


----------



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

LmtdSlip said:


> I saw a girl in a Camaro swerve hard to avoid hitting a chair from a bass boat.
> She lost control of the car into a four wheel drift and as soon as her tires caught the lip where the pavemt ended it fliped her car about six feet in the air in a nice graceful arc onto its roof.
> 
> It was pretty damn scary to watch. So its not just SUVs that can wind up on their roof.


Agreed, to flip most things you need to "trip" it.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Raffi said:


> Linky no worky.


Yeah, they clear the accident reports after several hours (or if the incident is no longer there).

To summarize: Within 3 minutes of me placing the 911, there was 1 ambulance, a LA CO FD truck and 1 CHP on scene. Impressive.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

SergioK said:


> Yeah, they clear the accident reports after several hours (or if the incident is no longer there).
> 
> To summarize: Within 3 minutes of me placing the 911, there was 1 ambulance, a LA CO FD truck and 1 CHP on scene. Impressive.


3 mins? Wow... not bad at all...


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Actually it was a 1 minute hold! Amazing! I've had to wait up to 8 minutes in the past.


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

SergioK said:


> Actually it was a 1 minute hold! Amazing! I've had to wait up to 8 minutes in the past.


I have called 911 several times from my cell and have never had to hold at all. Having to hold for an emergency would really suck.

--SONET


----------



## Brashland (Nov 20, 2002)

I think many people would agree with TD (at least on this  ) but not say it out loud.

No point in my getting on that SUV soapbox again. What do I want on those bastards? SPEED LIMITERS!!!


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

BMW4phillygirl said:


> It probably took him longer to get through to the 911 operator on his cell phone, than it did for the ambulances to arrive. :rofl:
> 
> I've called 911 several times from my cell, and I SWEAR it takes forever for an operator to come on... whereas, the few times I've had to dial 911 from a landline, they're there instantly.. :dunno:


All cellphone originated 911 calls goes to the CHP dispatch center, and they are overwhelmed. :yikes:

Hence, if someone is trying to break in, use landline, they'll know your whereabouts instantly. They can't with cellphones.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

SONET said:


> I have called 911 several times from my cell and have never had to hold at all. Having to hold for an emergency would really suck.
> 
> --SONET


OC CHP dispatch is not as overwhelmed by the call volume as the LA CHP dispatch. :thumbup:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Hit me
Going going gone
Now I dialed 911 a long time ago
Don't you see how late they're reactin'
They only come and they come when they wanna
So get the morgue embalm the goner
They don't care 'cause they stay paid anyway
They teach ya like an ace they can't be betrayed
I know you stumble with no use people
If your life is on the line they you're dead today
Late comings with the late comin' stretcher
That's a body bag in disguise y'all betcha
I call 'em body snatchers quick they come to fetch ya?
With an autopsy ambulance just to dissect ya
They are the kings 'cause they swing amputation
Lose your arms, your legs to them it's compilation
I can prove it to you watch the rotation
It all adds up to a funky situation
So get up get, get get down
911 is a joke in yo town
Get up, get, get, get down
Late 911 wears the late crown

911 is a joke

Everyday they don't never come correct
You can ask my man right here with the broken neck
He's a witness to the job never bein' done
He would've been in full in 8 9-11
Was a joke 'cause they always jokin'
They the token to your life when it's croakin'
They need to be in a pawn shop on a
911 is a joke we don't want 'em
I call a cab 'cause a cab will come quicker
The doctors huddle up and call a flea flicker
The reason that I say that 'cause they
Flick you off like fleas
They be laughin' at ya while you're crawlin' on your knees
And to the strength so go the length
Thinkin' you are first when you really are tenth
You better wake up and smell the real flavor
Cause 911 is a fake life saver

So get up, get, get get down
911 is a joke in yo town
Get up, get, get, get down
Late 911 wears the late crown

Ow, ow 911 is a joke


----------

